# brauche Hilfe bei Flurlicht mit LOGO



## perle222 (31 Dezember 2007)

Hallo
Habe eine logo 230 /0BA1 mit Programmierkabel und Logosoft und will damit die Flurbeleuchtung steuern.
Es handelt sich um 4 x Flurbeleuchtung die zurzeit über Stromstoßrelais funktioniert.
Möchte das in ein Zeitlicht ändern mit der Möglichkeit auf Dauerlicht.

Taster 1 betätigt Flurlicht 1 läuft für Zeit x und geht dann aus.
Taster 2 betätigt Flurlicht 2 läuft für Zeit x und geht dann aus.
Analog bei 3 und 4.

Taster 1 zweimal betätigt ( oder etwas länger betätigt )Flurlicht 1 = Dauerlicht
erneutes betätigen von Taster1 schaltet Flurlicht 1 aus.
Analog bei 2, 3 und 4.

Dann hätte ich noch gerne: Taster 1, 2, 3 oder 4 dreimal( oder noch länger betätigt)
= alle Flurlicht gehen aus.

Kann mir einer ein Programm dafür schreiben, und ist das überhaupt mit der Version 0BA1
möglich, oder muss ich mir die Version 0BA4 kaufen, wo es diesen Komfortschalter und den Treppenlichtschalter gibt

Ich habe zwar vor 28 Jahren mal Elektriker gelernt und auch meine Hausinstallation alleine gemacht, arbeite nun aber schon 20 Jahren in einem anderen Beruf und bin mit diesem Problem leicht überfordert.
Wäre über Hilfe jeglicher Art sehr dankbar.

Ich wünsche allen hier im Board einen guten Rutsch in das Neue Jahr.

Ahoi Perle222


----------



## lorenz2512 (31 Dezember 2007)

hallo,
wenn sich kein anderer findet, mach ich es, dauert aber, bin beschäftigt.


----------



## lorenz2512 (2 Januar 2008)

hallo,
hier mal für einen taster.


----------



## perle222 (10 Januar 2008)

hallo und ein frohes neues jahr noch


entschuldigung,das ich mich erst jetzt melde, war aber über die feiertage verreist.
habe erst einmal herzlichen dank für die prompte hilfe. habe mir dein programm runtergeladen und mit logosoft simuliert und bin auf folgende funktionsweise gekommen

1* drücken= dauerlicht an
2* drücken =zeitlicht an
3* drücken =dauerlicht aus

stimmt das so, wie ich das simuliert habe
und was mus ich umprogrammieren, das es so funktioniert

1* drücken =zeitlicht an
2* drücken =dauerlicht an 
3* drücken =zeitlicht aus

Ahoi perle 222


----------



## SAM (11 Januar 2008)

*Flurlicht mit LOGO!*

-Hallo Perle222,

wieso machst Du es nicht mit 2-Taster (4 Bedienstellen x 2-Taster =8 Eingänge) ?

Taster1 betätigen =Dauerlicht
Taster2 betätigen =Zeitschalter
Taster 1+2 betätigen=Licht Aus oder ähnlich.

Komfortabler und einfacher zu Programieren

Mfg
SAM


----------



## perle222 (11 Januar 2008)

hallo
das geht leider nicht, die logo hat nur 6 eingänge, ist die 0BA1
und zum anderen ist ja die installation schon vorhanden.

flur oben   3 schaltstellen auf stromstoßrelais 1
treppe      2 schaltstellen auf stromstoßrelais 2
flur unten 3 schaltstellen auf stromstoßrelais 3
hoflicht     3 schaltstellen auf stromstoßrelais 4

die taster sollen so bleiben, nur die stromstoßrelais sollten gegen die logo mit dem entsprechendem programm ausgetauscht werden.
wäre denn eine lösung mit einer 04 oder 05 er version leichter zu realisieren, denn diese haben ja einen komfortschalter und einen treppenlichtschalter als programmbaustein?
oder ist mein programm nicht mit einer logo zu realisieren und ich muss 4 seperate treppenlichtschalter anstelle der stromstoßrelais kaufen und einbauen

ahoi perle


----------



## SAM (11 Januar 2008)

*Flurlicht mit LOGO!*

-Hallo Perle222,

mit der LOGO OBA5 ist es sicherlich viel einfacher,zudem ist die noch erweiterbar bis 20 Eingänge.Es ist,wie immer,die Frage mit dem Preis.
Nichz zu vergessen ist dass die OBA5 mehr Funktionen bietet,die man noch verwenden kann.

MFG
SAM


----------



## perle222 (11 Januar 2008)

hallo
wenn ich ein funktionierendes progamm für die 04 oder 05 er version bekommen kann, werde ich wohl oder übel diese version kaufen.

ahoi perle


----------



## GLT (12 Januar 2008)

perle222 schrieb:


> hallo
> wenn ich ein funktionierendes progamm für die 04 oder 05 er version bekommen kann, werde ich wohl oder übel diese version kaufen.


Dann bau halt einen eigenen Komfortschalter.

Taster kurz drücken (normal) --> Treppenlichtfunktion (Zeit in B002)
Taster lang drücken (t B001) --> Dauerlicht ein
Taster bei Dauerlicht ein      --> Rückfall in Treppenlichtfunktion


----------



## perle222 (12 Januar 2008)

hallo

besten dank, das ist ein prima lösungsvorschlag

ahoi perle


----------



## perle222 (16 Januar 2008)

hallo
habe alles eingebaut und funktioniert auch.
aber
ich habe taster von jung mit beleuchtung, und diese beleuchtung musste ich alle entfernen, denn die logo
hat die taster alle als betätigt erkannt.
ist wohl sehr empfindlich der eingang von der logo?
bei den stromstoßrelais war die tasterbeleuchtung kein problem.

ahoi perle


----------



## knabi (17 Januar 2008)

Hallo, sieh Dir mal diesen Beitrag an:

https://support.automation.siemens....ad=content&csQuery0=glimmlampe&subtype=133000https://support.automation.siemens....tandard&viewreg=WW&objid=10805245&treeLang=de

Da wird Dir geholfen  !

Gruß

Holger


----------

